# الي اخي من فلسطين اليك جميع التركيبات المتعلقة بالمنظفات ملف مرفق



## chem1982 (1 مارس 2012)

هلا بيك اخي هذا الملف المرفق يحتوي علي كل التركيبان الخاصة بالمنظفات وطرق صناعتهتا


----------



## CHE Amjad (11 مارس 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## Active Care one (15 مارس 2012)

*التركيبات بعضها ناقص و بعضها زائد ولا يوجد الكميات بالكيلو + الأسماء غير متداوله في السوق+ يوج*



chem1982 قال:


> هلا بيك اخي هذا الملف المرفق يحتوي علي كل التركيبان الخاصة بالمنظفات وطرق صناعتهتا



السلام عليكم 
شكرا على المجهود
أ:80: أعتقد أن هذه التركيبات منقول و غير صححه أو بالأحرى مكلفه جدا للأسباب التاليه:
1- هذا الملف يحتوي على بعض التركيبات المتشابه في الفعاليه.
2-الأسماء المستخدمه أغلبها غير شائع.
3-من الأفضل ذكر الكميات بالكيلو مثل لكل 100 كيلو غرم وذلك للتوضيح أكثر.

شكرا


----------



## mawmaw (1 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اود معرفة كيفية الاتصال بالعضو chem1982


----------

